# 5 week pregnant Ragdoll...how many?



## Lisac27 (Jun 8, 2012)

finally...I have figured out how to put pics on here (cant do it on the ipad lol).:mad2:

My Ragdoll girl is 5 week pregnant (36 days since mating).
I think she is pretty big, she was already a little podgy at 3 weeks, but was starting to show at 4 weeks.
As she is only 13 months and was never a lover of food, she was slight for a Ragdoll. That was then, her horse appetite has now taken over haha.
Here are pics of her and her tummy, just for fun I would like people to have a guess at how many she is going to have (bear in mind the average for a Ragdoll is 4, my mentor advised me it is actually 5).
I will keep updating this post as she grows


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awww isnt she pretty, what colour is the stud, what colour kittens are you hoping for . i think she will have 3,  2 girls and 1 boy !!!!!!!!,,,_


----------



## Lisac27 (Jun 8, 2012)

I think 3 or 4 ikkle kittens 
The stud was a blue point mitted, Matilda is a seal point. She should have half mitted and half seal points. If she carries blue, they will be half seal and half blue, otherwise they will all be seal carrying blue. 
I would really love a blue mitted girl


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm going to say 3 too...  2 girls and 1 boy....Oops same as Colliemerles. Sorry, very unimaginative!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Lisac27 said:


> I think 3 or 4 ikkle kittens
> The stud was a blue point mitted, Matilda is a seal point. She should have half mitted and half seal points. If she carries blue, they will be half seal and half blue, otherwise they will all be seal carrying blue.
> I would really love a blue mitted girl


what colour were her parents? It's very easy and cheap to get a genetic test done to see if she carries dilute at Langford. I recommend it then you won't be always wondering - as even if she does carry the colour fairy may decide not to give you any blues this time round and so you still won't know for sure.

I'm guessing 3 - all girls, all seal 2 mitted, 1 point


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

How many do you think my birman is having?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

How many weeks?


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Ha ha! *he* is 10 months old !! just looks pregnant!!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

lol


----------



## Lisac27 (Jun 8, 2012)

I was tempted to get her tested for dilute, but thought I would to see what colour the kittens were, her dad is seal carrying blue but her mum is pure seal, so a 50/50 chance I think. Unfortunately I am not good at waiting haha. 
Your Birman is gorgeous, I was trying to guess how many when I read that she was a he, haha.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I colour test my cats, I'd rather know and can also mate for colours that way. Most breeders do it at the same time as the genetic tests, may as well run a colour panel while getting other tests done. 

I'd guess 4 kittens for your girl


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

She is gorgeous!!!!
I couldn't look at all of the photos because they are taking ages to load but I guess about 3-4


----------

